
Relicensing React, Jest, Flow, and Immutable.js - darwhy
https://code.facebook.com/posts/300798627056246/relicensing-react-jest-flow-and-immutable-js/?utm_source=codedot_rss_feed&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=RSS+Feed
======
seanclayton
And now we don't get a patent grant...

[https://twitter.com/ryanflorence/status/911353887918931968](https://twitter.com/ryanflorence/status/911353887918931968)

